# Is hopper a dual tuner unit...........



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

just wondering if there was some way to feed other tv's a different program with the hopper, like you can with the 722?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

yes, its called a Joey


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Hopper has 3 SAT tuners... and now supports an add-on USB OTA tuner for a fourth tuner of OTA all at the same time.

Other rooms are supported via Joeys that link to the Hopper and use its tuners.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

A key difference is that feeding a second TV with a Hopper is not free like it is with a 722. However, for the added cost of a Joey, at least you get HD and expandability beyond 2 TV's.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

With the Slingbox adapter, you can watch a second tuner in a different location without an additional monthly fee.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

bnewt said:


> just wondering if there was some way to feed other tv's a different program with the hopper, like you can with the 722?


The 722 feed to other TVs is SD. It is industry standard that if you want independent HD viewing on another TV, you are going to pay for another box (or a mirroring fee for an RVU TV).


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

sregener said:


> With the Slingbox adapter, you can watch a second tuner in a different location without an additional monthly fee.


how does this function? I have a tv upstairs that is seldom used. I would like to be able to acess the Dish programming, but it is not worth paying a monthly fee for tv that is used once or twice a year. Would the sling accomplish this? Is it wireless?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

No, it allows you to view tuners and recording via smart phones and computers. It could work if the tv can be connected as a monitor.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

The Slingbox adapter connects to your network-connected Hopper via a USB port. You can then access recordings or channels on your Hopper (note: not channels received OTA with the OTA USB adapter, nor recordings made by the OTA tuner) and watch them remotely using a smartphone, tablet, or computer. Note that the smartphone, tablet, or computer will require an Internet connection, and it really helps the speed if they're on the same local network. Then you surf to DishOnline or use the Dish Remote Access App, select your DVR and watch your recordings or live TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sling Catcher someone ?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I've attempted to use 3 "Sling Catchers" in the past and had no luck with any of them. In my opinion those were less than sub par and I'm glad that was scrapped.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

may I get one from you to test ?


----------

